# iPhone 8 or Galaxy Note 8 ?



## Prima.Vera (Jul 28, 2017)

First of all, this is not a fanbouy thread, therefore not looking to start a forum war and trolling on the subject.
This thread is just to hear everyone's opinions regarding the near future release of the both phones.
What are the PROs and CONs of each phone, design, performance etc.

I have an iPhone 6 plus first gen and I feel like kind of replacing it this year with a new phone maybe with a better and larger screen, better battery life and better storage. Price is, naturally, also important. 

So what are your thoughts on the matter?


----------



## erocker (Jul 28, 2017)

It really comes down to O/S. Do you like Android or iOS? iPhone 8 isn't out yet btw.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Jul 28, 2017)

Well , Note 8 also is not out.... 
Personally I have no preference. I have a Apple phone and a Samsung tablet, which I think is the best there is out there due to the AMOLED Plus screen, battery performance and OS speed. The Phone is also good and does what I need so no clear choice here.


----------



## R00kie (Jul 28, 2017)

The Note 8 is going to have a slightly bigger screen according to the leaks.
I do like the iPhone more though, simply due to the unbloated nature of their OS


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 28, 2017)

Prima.Vera said:


> What are the PROs and CONs of each phone, design, performance etc.



Compare them here:
http://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=8505&idPhone2=8573


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 28, 2017)

iPhone if you want to keep things simple


----------



## DRDNA (Jul 28, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Compare them here:
> http://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=8505&idPhone2=8573


Well it seems the Samsung has more technologies built into it than the Iphone. So unless the Sammy is way more costly I would go with the Sammy. As A Tech I enjoy Android better as I'm aloud more control over the OS and Apps.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Jul 28, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Compare them here:
> http://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=8505&idPhone2=8573


Not sure that is the final design for them...


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 28, 2017)

I went from a Iphone 5 to a Droid Turbo and now using a Iphone 8. Never was happy with the Android OS.


----------



## IceScreamer (Jul 28, 2017)

If you plan to tinker with your phone, and want a bit more to customize go with the Note, otherwise iPhone. Personally, iPhone is a bit too restricted for my liking but is also very very optimized, because of the nature of their lineup.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Jul 31, 2017)

I need a phone with bigger screen, quality screen, which can also have a quality video player for MKVs with AC3/DTS, since I watch a lot of Movies/TV Shows on the way to work (~50 mins).
Also fast response, long lasting battery, quality camera (I only use the phone nowadays instead of a camera), etc


----------



## silentbogo (Jul 31, 2017)

Prima.Vera said:


> I need a phone with bigger screen, quality screen, which can also have a quality video player for MKVs with AC3/DTS, since I watch a lot of Movies/TV Shows on the way to work (~50 mins).
> Also fast response, long lasting battery, quality camera (I only use the phone nowadays instead of a camera), etc


What about Oneplus 5?
I know, it's FHD and not QHD, but you get a benefit of much longer battery life.
Combined w/ 3300mAh battery you will have enough juice to watch a couple of seasons of Fringe on one charge, not just a movie on the way to work.
Camera is on par with iPhone 7 Plus. Stabilization during video is flaky, but static images are definitely better than on iPhone (and higher res.).

Personally, I am gonna get Xiaomi Mi6 to replace my aging HTC One M7. I don't like large screens, but apparently today it's near impossible to get a good 4.7" or 5" phone with decent specs and quality.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 31, 2017)

Huawei mate 9 -- big screen and 4000mAh battery!


----------



## twicksisted (Jul 31, 2017)

I still have a Galaxy Note 3 which is going strong.

I like the fact that I can connect it to my PC and use it like an external storage device or even drag downloaded videos into it to play back later on the train etc.

With my old iPhone everything had to go through iTunes and you couldn't put your own downloaded content on it to play back later.


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Jul 31, 2017)

silentbogo said:


> What about Oneplus 5?
> I know, it's FHD and not QHD, but you get a benefit of much longer battery life.
> Combined w/ 3300mAh battery you will have enough juice to watch a couple of seasons of Fringe on one charge, not just a movie on the way to work.
> Camera is on par with iPhone 7 Plus. Stabilization during video is flaky, but static images are definitely better than on iPhone (and higher res.).
> ...



I have a 1+ 3T, runs super fast, (oxygen OS is awesome) its highly tweakable, battery lasts (3400mAh), camera is good and Dash Charging is absolutely insane, this thing takes 30min to easly pump 60% battery in.

The 1+5 seems to be lacking in some areas and needs to have some issues solved before I it is a no brainer, but its the fastest android phone out there.

HTC U11 seems to be the best android phone of the year so far, take a look into that.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 31, 2017)

uuuaaaaaa said:


> I have a 1+ 3T, runs super fast, (oxygen OS is awesome) its highly tweakable, battery lasts (3400mAh), camera is good and Dash Charging is absolutely insane, this thing takes 30min to easly pump 60% battery in.
> 
> The 1+5 seems to be lacking in some areas and needs to have some issues solved before I it is a no brainer, but its the fastest android phone out there.
> 
> HTC U11 seems to be the best android phone of the year so far, take a look into that.



Id dispute this. Many people have been saying that the mate 9 has matured extremely well since its release. That's if youre after a big handset.

Big screen, big battery, decent spec not to mention 4gb ram to boot!

Honor 8 Pro is also a good one. Almost the same spec but smaller


----------



## ERazer (Jul 31, 2017)

iOS simply works and iPhones has better resell value. I travel and iPhones (unlock) works on most carriers internationally. Wish it has dual sim tho


----------



## qubit (Jul 31, 2017)

There would have been a time when I'd have said Android hands down. However, iPhone security against malware is definitely better and the hardware is good, so nowadays I'd say I'd have to try both and see which I prefer. In the end it might come down to price though and with the iPhone being so expensive I'd likely get the Samsung on that alone.

People also tout the features and hackability of Android to customise it as you want it, which is true and a very good feature. However, while I have an Android phone, I've found that I'm not especially interested in this, especially since it's mission critical for me, so reliability and availability are very important to me, hence faffing about with it enthusiast style isn't gonna happen.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 31, 2017)

Durvelle27 said:


> iPhone if you want to keep things simple


If that is the case, why not a Google Pixel? Just like the iPhone but with Android. No bloatware.


----------



## ERazer (Jul 31, 2017)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> If that is the case, why not a Google Pixel? Just like the iPhone but with Android. No bloatware.



not water resistant, maybe pixel 2


----------



## Prima.Vera (Aug 2, 2017)

qubit said:


> ... In the end it might come down to price though and with the iPhone being so expensive I'd likely get the Samsung on that alone.



Well, by reading all the rumors and "leaks" seems that the Galaxy Note 8 will be even more expensive than the iPhone 8...
For now I'm more interested in the best design and functionality....


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Aug 2, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Id dispute this. Many people have been saying that the mate 9 has matured extremely well since its release. That's if youre after a big handset.
> 
> Big screen, big battery, decent spec not to mention 4gb ram to boot!
> 
> Honor 8 Pro is also a good one. Almost the same spec but smaller



I have no experience with the mate 9 but looking at it, it seems to be an hard choice compared to the One plus 3T. The OS on the 3T is totally debloated, the modifications introduced by oxygen OS make it feel like an improved stock android experience.
Comparing both phones in terms of specs and price I think that it doesn't make much sense to buy the mate 9, unless you really love EMUI and really need to expand the 64GB on internal memory. In that case an OTG cable an external micro SD reader can do the trick for the one plus.
One again the DASH Charge on the one plus 3/3T and 5 is absolutely fantastic, best and fastest charging system on the market.

Keep in kind that the mate 9 is 130 more than the 1+3T. The 1+5 is still cheaper than the mate 9, but it has some odd quirks that need to be solved.

http://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=8416&idPhone2=8073


----------



## Komshija (Aug 2, 2017)

Instead of these two, I recommend something cheaper and equally good. Take a look at Meizu Pro6s, Huawei Honor 9, Huawei Mate 9 Porsche Design (if money isn't issue for you), Sony Xperia XZs, ZTE Nubia Z17, Xiaomi Mi6s, OnePlus 5...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 2, 2017)

uuuaaaaaa said:


> I have no experience with the mate 9 but looking at it, it seems to be an hard choice compared to the One plus 3T. The OS on the 3T is totally debloated, the modifications introduced by oxygen OS make it feel like an improved stock android experience.
> Comparing both phones in terms of specs and price I think that it doesn't make much sense to buy the mate 9, unless you really love EMUI and really need to expand the 64GB on internal memory. In that case an OTG cable an external micro SD reader can do the trick for the one plus.
> One again the DASH Charge on the one plus 3/3T and 5 is absolutely fantastic, best and fastest charging system on the market.
> 
> ...



Bigger battery, bigger screen plus the convenience of having a microSD card slot instead of constantly needing to carry around an OTG cable and a usb stick. 6GB is nice to have but are you ever going to need or use all of it?? as for fast charge -- mate 9 can reach 90% in 60mins

Oneplus Quotes _"A day's power in half an hour"_ -- While at 90% on the mate 9 will give you at least 2 days or just under 2 days depending on your usage. Hell, the longest time between charges with my daily with my mate 9 ive had while at work so far is 2days|18hrs and i still had about 12% battery left.... -- Mate 9 is better in that respect.

The snapdragon 821 and its GPU is more powerful then the Kirin 960 and its GPU but the difference isnt huge by any means.

Mate 9 might be more expensive, but you get so much more for your money as well as the 5.9" screen compared to the 5.5 of the 3T -- its an absolute no brainer. the Honor 8 Pro is like a mini Mate 9 with a smaller screen but higher resolution and 6GB of ram. everything else is exactly the same....

mate 9 also has dual rear cameras/sensors (one 20mpx and one 12mpx) compared to the single 16mpx of the 3T but mpx isnt everything.

Mate 9 is just better. f**kers at OnePlus couldn't even let you have the second sim slot as a memcard slot which is just stupid. They should have at least given you that option between the standard version and the dual sim version.

Also, to quote the OP....



Prima.Vera said:


> I have an iPhone 6 plus first gen and I feel like kind of replacing it this year with a new phone maybe with a *better and larger screen, better battery life and better storage*. Price is, naturally, also important.



Mate 9 ticks all the boxes possibly apart from the price but i bought my Mate 9 new for $500(USD) but I got $30 cashback on it also so YMMMV





Komshija said:


> Instead of these two, I recommend something cheaper and equally good. Take a look at Meizu Pro6s, Huawei Honor 9, Huawei Mate 9 Porsche Design (if money isn't issue for you), Sony Xperia XZs, ZTE Nubia Z17, Xiaomi Mi6s, OnePlus 5...



Meizu Pro6s, Honor 9, Sony Xperia XZs, ZTE Nubia Z17 Xiaomi Mi 6 are either small phones with small screens (5.1-5.5") , small batteries (around 3000-3400mAh or less) and small storage capacities (with the exception of maybe one thats expandable but paired with a 5.1" or 5.2" screen......) --- None of these handsets meet the OPs criteria. they are many steps backwards rather than forwards.



@Prima.Vera -- The mate 9 or Honor 8 Pro might be more pricey but it ticks all the boxes. and the handset will only get better over time as Huawei have coded part of the OS to learn what apps you use the most and cache it so it loads up even quicker -- almost like that of an SSD or caching software on a PC -- It will only get better over time. It does come with some bloat but a lot of it can be disabled or uninstalled

I moved from a Oppo Find 7A which was made of metal and plastic to the mate 9 which is all metal and my god does the mate 9 feel every bit as premium as any other flagship device. You definitely wont be disappointed should you decide to buy this or the Honor 8 Pro



::EDIT::

Oh and the Mate 9 has an IR blaster which means you can control your TV/Hifi or Air Con with it. Its a handy feature. I certainly had fun using mine!


----------



## Xpect (Aug 2, 2017)

My opinion, without reading anything the others wrote: 

I own a Galaxy S8 at the moment. I'm a Samsung user since my first Smartphone, an original Galaxy S(1) GT-i9000. 
What pulled me to Samsung in the past for an upgrade of the S1 to an S3 (GT-i9300), was the physical Homebutton and backlit touch-keys for auxiliary Android-Buttons, where other vendors only let me press a button on the frame of the device to wake it from screen off.
Then I upgraded to a Galaxy S6 (GF920) because I got it relatively cheap and I liked the posibility of using it as a remote via the infrared port.
Now I upgraded to the S8, simply because no other Vendor apart from Samsung let's me have Wireless charging out of the box. At least not here in Germany (European LG G6 doesn't have wireless charge). I got a few charging stations for my S6 and I really love that feature.

When Note 8 and the next iPhone come out, to me it will be firstly a battle of features. Wireless charging is a make-or-break feature for me. 
After that come some convenience features, like "Can I set the .wav soundfile that I'm using as messagetone for 5 years now?" "Can I grab my music from my server via WiFi to have some music on the go without network?" "Can I just plug the phone into my PC to transfer data without installing extra tools?" etc. 
And to those questions there still is only one answer: 

iPhone can't do it.


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 2, 2017)

I really like my 6S it's been a great phone but the whole lack of a headphone jack keaves me nowhere to go. That  said iOS 11 is utterly brilliant on my iPad so I at least have that to look forward too( switched back to 10 as too many issues with 3rd party apps) The headphone jack thing is my beef with moving to a new iPhone. I have BT headphones but my car is not as lucky.

@Xpect Windows 10 happily pulls stuff from my 6S without issues in fact easier than trying to deal with iTunes. iPhone 8 will have wireless charging but they are being dicks about it and it won't be "available" on release...


----------



## Komshija (Aug 3, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Meizu Pro6s, Honor 9, Sony Xperia XZs, ZTE Nubia Z17 Xiaomi Mi 6 are either small phones with small screens (5.1-5.5") , small batteries (around 3000-3400mAh or less) and small storage capacities (with the exception of maybe one thats expandable but paired with a 5.1" or 5.2" screen......) --- None of these handsets meet the OPs criteria. they are many steps backwards rather than forwards.


 Since when 5"-5.5" phones are considered small? "Phones" with 5.5" screens and up are called phablets and are usually extremely impractical unless you are huge 2+ meters tall person. They cannot be operated with one hand, they don't fit in the pocket and they are more likely to slip out of someone's hands. That's why smartphones up to maximum 150 mm in length and up to 70 mm in width are considered as the upper limit for practical usage; but in reality anything over 140 mm in length and over 70 mm in width will be quite impractical for the average person. Phone thickness doesn't matter here, not even a slightest bit. Nonetheless, it's a nice marketing trick. 

Phone battery with 3000 mAh capacity isn't bad at all. Samsung Galaxy S8 and iPhone 7 Plus have 3000 and 2900 mAh batteries respectively and AFAIK people are not complaining about it.

Screen size is usually the most relevant thing to people who know nothing about smartphones. Those who know something will firstly consider practical usage, hardware specifications and autonomy - which is very good for a phone with 3000 mAh battery. Someone should question himself/herself do they really need 10" tablet and a backpack to carry it?

In other words, phablets/tablets with screen sizes over 5.5" are not just extremely impractical, but also make someone look like a total idiot, despite many people would absolutely love such huge phablets/tablets. See the photo below.


----------



## Konceptz (Aug 3, 2017)

I would say iPhone 8, here's why...

At one point I was probably the biggest Android proponent you could find. I've had every Android phone starting with the Droid X, several galaxies, HTCs. The only Android phones I haven't experienced are the LGs and the Sony Xperia line. I've flashed roms, kernals, bootloaders, etc. The experience was always the same, the phones slowed down overtime, not immediate, but overtime they got slower and slower.

My first iPhone was the 5s and the only issue I had was the size, it was just too small, after that I went back to Android with the HTC 11. It was a great phone, but still had the slow down symptoms of Android. I'm currently on a iPhone 6s running the iOS11 beta and aside from the battery life issues (iOS11 Beta issue), the phone has been rock solid. Never had an app crash, phone only gets restarted for updates.  ApplePay is great, and more and more outside devices support Apple. The support for Apple will always be bigger because iOS is technically the same across Apple devices, meaning that when you write an application or design something for one Apple device, it will usually work across the board.

I vote get an iPhone 8.


----------



## Konceptz (Aug 3, 2017)

Side note, if you are set on an Android device, the new Asus ZenFone AR would be my choice over the S8, it has an headphone jack. 

https://www.asus.com/us/Phone/ZenFone-AR-ZS571KL/Features/

Its a Verizon exclusive in the US.


----------



## Xpect (Aug 3, 2017)

Erm.... The S8 also has a Headphone jack. 
Infact I use wired "Wraps" headphones on my way from and to work and just wrap them around my wrist (as is supposed with those wraps things) while I'm working. 
So, definitely my S8 has a headphone jack.


----------



## silentbogo (Aug 3, 2017)

Komshija said:


> In other words, phablets/tablets with screen sizes over 5.5" are not just extremely impractical, but also make someone look like a total idiot, despite many people would absolutely love such huge phablets/tablets. See the photo below.


That ain't sh#t comparing to what I've seen: I was on the bus from Kiev yesterday and there was a young girl barely 1.5m (5'0") tall, skinny, with tiny head and tiny hands, arguing with her boyfriend on an ASUS Fonepad7 (holding by the ear with both hands).

For some reason it reminded me of my neighbor's 3y.o. kid playing with daddy's Meizu M2 Note  
Couldn't help, but chuckle... Fortunately, I was not the only one laughing, so at least I didn't look like a crazy person.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 3, 2017)

Komshija said:


> Since when 5"-5.5" phones are considered small? "Phones" with 5.5" screens and up are called phablets and are usually extremely impractical unless you are huge 2+ meters tall person. They cannot be operated with one hand, they don't fit in the pocket and they are more likely to slip out of someone's hands. That's why smartphones up to maximum 150 mm in length and up to 70 mm in width are considered as the upper limit for practical usage; but in reality anything over 140 mm in length and over 70 mm in width will be quite impractical for the average person. Phone thickness doesn't matter here, not even a slightest bit. Nonetheless, it's a nice marketing trick.
> 
> Phone battery with 3000 mAh capacity isn't bad at all. Samsung Galaxy S8 and iPhone 7 Plus have 3000 and 2900 mAh batteries respectively and AFAIK people are not complaining about it.
> 
> ...




Compared to a note 8 its small. The OP is after a bigger screen. 

The note 8 will have a 3000mAh battery and thats where it will suffer


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 3, 2017)

Durvelle27 said:


> iPhone if you want to keep things simple



Iv had android Windows and iOS when I was young it was all about rooting and doing crazy cool shit. When I was with Windows it was about keeping in sync with the eco system I use. When I was with apple I just needed something that worked.

My androids were cool and quick and cheap but they always glitched out or had issues even when they were vanilla.

MY windows phones were awesome but support is dying and it isnt worth the investment.

My iPhone were simple and they just worked they were locked down and expensive.

As I got older I settled with iPhone though. I don't have time to re-flash and fix phones  I need support when it doesn't work. I just need it to make calls, and work. I dont play games and dont have time for BS. Apple fulfills this.

It doesnt work with any of my shit. I live in a windows world. but it does what i need it to consistently.

Thats worth it in my world.


----------



## xkm1948 (Aug 6, 2017)

I like to tinker with my PC, I don't like to tinker with my phone.  For my phone I want it to be simple and reliable. 

For that I stick with iPhone. I did had a S4 for 3 yrs. It was a nice phone though, way better than the iphone4 I had. 

I would recommend iPhone. Better resell value, just easier for everyday use.


----------



## monim1 (Aug 20, 2017)

Any iphone lover will tell you to go with iphone 8 and also the android lovers will tell you for note 8. But if you just analyse the previous contemporaneous iphone vs galaxy not, you'll find that always apple offered the best of that time


----------



## notb (Aug 20, 2017)

monim1 said:


> Any iphone lover will tell you to go with iphone 8 and also the android lovers will tell you for note 8. But if you just analyse the previous contemporaneous iphone vs galaxy not, you'll find that always apple offered the best of that time


Oh... it so didn't...
Just by the nature of things: being developed by a single company that tests features pretty well and (usually) polishes the UI, makes iPhone features very late compared to competition. They've always been behind - sometimes by a lot (like with cameras before iPhone 5). Currently they're behind with wireless charging.

If you think about it, even the iPhone itself was late. Other companies had been making touchscreen phones for years already. But while others were making and selling phones, Apple was polishing their answer. And it led to the situation we have today.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Aug 25, 2017)

Note 8 was just launched. To be honest that's one of the best looking phablets ever made. The only downsize is the price, holly f**k, however I have a feeling iPhone 8 is going to cost the same. Waiting for their release to be able to do the comparison.


----------



## BluesFanUK (Sep 18, 2017)

Get an S7 Edge. Think they've come down in price now and neither the iPhone or Note 8/S8 are substantially better. Beautiful phone with a home button too.


----------



## erixx (Sep 18, 2017)

Nokia 9


----------



## fizhsmile (Sep 18, 2017)

Vote for Note 8. If you ask me why because I don't like apple, their products are good but the main problem is their ridiculous price tag. Charging consumer a flagship price for a mid range (android) hardware. 720p, battery less than 2000mah, no quick charging no audio jack damn. I had 6s before and I hate to admit it does run smooth better than android, but man I don't know feel like Im paying too much for the hardware I got. At least Iphone X has really flagship specs and again bit expensive.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Sep 18, 2017)

erixx said:


> Nokia 9


Interesting. Is a little small for my taste (screen size), but when is it going to be launched?


----------



## R00kie (Sep 18, 2017)

Prima.Vera said:


> Interesting. Is a little small for my taste (screen size), but when is it going to be launched?


It's still in the speculatory stages. We need a poll in here, and then just get whichever gets the most votes. 
It gets too preferential in here.


----------



## Flow (Sep 18, 2017)

Op, I know prices are high for flagships atm, but going from iPhone 6+ to 8+ is more or less the same, besides the newer hardware and somewhat faster performance.
But in day to day usage, you wont find them much different.
So why not save some more and go for the iPhone X ?
At least that one has a new type of screen, and i can tell you that a screen with no bezel feels and looks fantastic.
I have the iPhone 6+ and the S8+, and while I agree the iPhone is great for work and business overall, for the artistic and fun part the android is much better suited.

On a side note, my S8+ feels the same or even somewhat smaller in my hand compared to my iPhone 6+.
Those phablet phones are not that big at all at 6.2" or 6.3"


----------



## Prima.Vera (Sep 19, 2017)

gdallsk said:


> It's still in the speculatory stages. We need a poll in here, and then just get whichever gets the most votes.
> It gets too preferential in here.


Added as suggested.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Sep 19, 2017)

I am generally happy with my iphone 6, the iOS is very simple, fast and easy to use, very straight forward. The system is very smooth overall, like an SSD, compared to Android which sometimes can feel like HDDs. and the touchscreen is still the best in my opinion.

BUT there are times that I wish that I had an android phone because I wanna do something cool but I can't. For example there is an app called Moonlight streaming app that streams games from your PC to your phone for remote play, it has minimal delay and very much playable except that I hate touch controls. while It has an iOS and android version, android wins because it's so much easier to buy a third party android gamepad to attach to your phone(making it like a handheld gaming device) whereas iphone accessories are too damn expensive.

Also, I hate iphone 7 onwards because they do not have 3.5mm jacks. My bet is to get Iphone 6s for simplicity or S8 for the features.


----------



## blobster21 (Sep 19, 2017)

Something to take into account before buying an iphone : pick your country and review the repair cost for the model you want to buy..

https://support.apple.com/iphone/repair/service/pricing/localeselector

200€ for a simple screen replacement, here in Europe.


----------



## LocoDiceGR (Sep 19, 2017)

Pixel XL 2


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 19, 2017)

Find an S7 and call it a day, Im on an S5 with 4.4.2 still, runs just fine


----------



## theonedub (Sep 19, 2017)

I went with the Note 8, grabbing my wife an iPhone X when preorders open.

Have to decide what to do with my Note 4.


----------



## erixx (Sep 21, 2017)

i


blobster21 said:


> Something to take into account before buying an iphone : pick your country and review the repair cost for the model you want to buy..
> 
> https://support.apple.com/iphone/repair/service/pricing/localeselector
> 
> 200€ for a simple screen replacement, here in Europe.



Recently, I officialy repaired my MS Lumia 950 XL screen for 120 €, 1-day postage to/from Hungary included!


----------



## Rehmanpa (Sep 21, 2017)

I used to love my s7. Then nougat update. Jeez that software update ruined this thing. WAY WORSE battery life, performance  (lots of crashes and stuttering now), the Ui is ugly af, it's slower as previously mentioned. Never recommend a Samsung anymore after my experience. Before hand I recommended it all the time.


----------



## plåtburken (Oct 4, 2017)

I used to have a Xperia M4 Aqua and it was a horrible phone, always overheating and bad battery life. So I "upgraded" myself with a ZTE Axon 7 and it feels amazing, fast and responsive.
My battery life is okay, 4-5h SOT, however if I do some heavier stuff, like gaming then the battery takes a big toll and the SOT will be roughly 3h.
The main issue with the phone is the screen and SoC not being able to min-max or have a good scheduler that doesn't consumes too much energy.


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 4, 2017)

actually i want S8 but i prefer stock so i choose pixel


----------



## ERazer (Oct 4, 2017)

I tend to travel international a lot so iPhone is my choice i don't have to worry about getting "international version". I just wish they make it dual sim.


----------



## LocoDiceGR (Oct 5, 2017)

Pixel 2 Best phone confirmed.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 5, 2017)

i chose iPhone X


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 5, 2017)

As someone who had 3 early flagship androids and had nothing but trouble with them I'm hoping to get a pre-order iphone X as my iphone 6 plus has been the only phone that has lasted 2 years before starting to give me problems.


----------



## mac_user (Oct 9, 2017)

Generally speaking, the iPhone needs some improvements like hardware issues, battery life, and some bugs fixes, which you can experience if you are using the device for a while. But for me, due to the simplicity and perfect design Apple's offer will win. With all the updates they offer, you will have the latest software version on your phone, which is a great plus!  Upon the simplicity, on the device, you have to choose only between the different models, which is kind of easy. (The last model has the best performance) On the other hand, if you want to buy an Android you have to choose between brands and models. You have to be careful with viruses and some bugs as well. Moreover, if you are an iPhone user I suggest you stick with the brand. You will have a less stressful life because you are used to the features and system   it will take you some time to get used to another operating system.


----------

